# What do you spend/charge for show wethers?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

What does everyone pay or charge for their show wethers? Also what do you get for them at the fair/sale?


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

I live in southern california and i sell my show wethers for $150. $175 for a market doe without papers. More if they want papers. Not many kids want to show the goats because they dont make much on them at the auction. Most of the kids want does and they end up keeping them to breed. A breeder im family friends with in north idaho has awesome goats and sells them for $85-$100 for the fair kids! I wish it was bigger where i live i do it for a hobby and i love seeing the kids have fun with the goats. My two year old daughter also loves it. I dont make any money.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We don't get much for them as there is pretty much no demand in this area. We just sold two for $100 each and the gentleman drove 6 hours to come get them. We lost money on them, but would have lost more if I kept feeding them! Most of the farms just a couple hours west of us sell them for $200 each for 4-H.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We charge $165 to $250 for wethers and does that have faults, like fish teats or cluster teats. I see people selling for $150 to about $400 in our area, I know a few kids like 1 or 2 or 3 out of each fair will go to auctions and buy them for closer to $850 to $1,250 then everyone talks about how much they spent on their wether.. LOL. They may win, often do, but if they don't then there is more talking. 

Last year at our fair prices ran from $5 to about $8 a lb, once and a while if the child has a lot of bidders or there is a special circumstance the bid will go to $10 a lb. $6 to $7 per lbs seems average at most the fairs I have been at. 
One girl that bought from us last year said she averaged $15 a lb for her two wethers. There were only like 15 goats in the show, but still that is probably the best prices I have heard of in VA. I have been to a lot of fairs with my husband as a buyer.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow wish I got the $15 a pound. At our state fair we get a market price for the goat then a premium for class placings and mileage. Only grand and reserve go to the sale of champions, where they have buyers. Prices range from 8k-3k on the goats. 
I've paid anywhere from 175-300 for a wether. Granted we don't have a huge market here. I would consider paying more if I needed too. I'll probably pay around 800 for my first show doe to insure shes a good goat with good lines. If I had endless amounts of money I'd have some very nice goats... Its ashame it doesn't work that way! I tell everyone that most girls my age have expensive taste in clothes and jewelry but not me, I have expensive taste in goats


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

We have paid anywhere from $150 to $300 so far. The most we have ever gotten at a fair for sale was $4.00 per pound. That doesn't include any top offs though.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I usually end up with about 350 off a goat at the state fair, not including winning on the circuit.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

We sell ours at $200 a piece. I've bought 2 wethers this year. An Animal grandson for $300, and a Criswell wether for $500.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow I bought my nigi buckling for$100.00 he is unregistered, how come some are so expensive?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> We sell ours at $200 a piece. I've bought 2 wethers this year. An Animal grandson for $300, and a Criswell wether for $500.


I've always heard he way over prices his wethers... No ones ever said a price though! 500 for one of his isn't bad at all. He has some really nice goats so theyre worth it. I'm still jealous btw haha

But, around here I'm the person who over pays for wethers... Or so I'm told anyway.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Jodi_berg said:


> Wow I bought my nigi buckling for$100.00 he is unregistered, how come some are so expensive?


was yours for 4H/ffa? 
these kids are being sold at the end of the show season, sometimes for some really big money. 
Some are being shown at jackpot shows and making money If they place.
The meat market is pretty big. they would sell for almost $150 to $200 in our area just to be buthcered at 60 or 70 lbs.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Jodi_berg said:


> Wow I bought my nigi buckling for$100.00 he is unregistered, how come some are so expensive?


Quality and demand. It also depends on having a good name in goats. Levi Criswell is well known in boer goats for having outstanding wethers and winning alot. Samething with Hummel, Mock and Blue Team. The more you win, the more in demand your goats are and the more you can charge. These are also breeders that have great genetics for show wethers and about anything bought from them that is fed and kept right will do well in shows. Hummel just sold one for 7,450... Not a normal going rate mind you, but its very impressive

ETA: Some of these prices are what shows pay out to buy the goats. Sponsors or buyers will pay more than meat prices to encourage further meat goat projects. It also helps cover expenses. Just wish had those buyers here!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

No I just bough it from a girl who kidded out her does for the first time, the female was150.00 and he was 100.00, I get the 200-300$ for the larger goats cause obviously they're larger goats, but $500.00 for a wether that seems steep? Don't get me wrong wethers are my thing, I love wethers far better than does, or bucks for that matter, the little guy I'm getting will be wethered at the appropriate time. I would like all wethers but I'm quite attached to the little doe that is my wonder wether JT's half sister, he would be lost without her and I would never forgive myself, so she stays forever. I just find the wethers to be so loving!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Holy cow $7500.00


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

These are show wethers. There is a certain type of goat that wins and to be competitive you have to go with it. I'm not saying spend more than nessecary on a terminal goat but know your market, know your goals and know what you need to have in order to obtain your goals. 

My goal is to win the state fair in the next two years. If I have to spend a little more to make it happen then so be it. I'm what some may call a crazy show person... My goats eat a very specific diet, I have a certain criteria they have to meet and I have goals that I want to meet. At the sametime I try to help everyone out where I can, be a humble in victory and gracious in defeat. I spend a lot of tears, sweat and blood on my goats so I do what I can to reach my goals... Hope that makes sense! Apologize for getting all emotional haha!

And I agree, wethers are such sweeties!


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Jodi_berg said:


> No I just bough it from a girl who kidded out her does for the first time, the female was150.00 and he was 100.00, I get the 200-300$ for the larger goats cause obviously they're larger goats, but $500.00 for a wether that seems steep? Don't get me wrong wethers are my thing, I love wethers far better than does, or bucks for that matter, the little guy I'm getting will be wethered at the appropriate time. I would like all wethers but I'm quite attached to the little doe that is my wonder wether JT's half sister, he would be lost without her and I would never forgive myself, so she stays forever. I just find the wethers to be so loving!


You are talking pet weathers vs show weathers. Pet weathers around here go for $25-$100. Show weathers go for much higher prices. They tend to sell for $200 plus.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Pets here are like 50-75. I wish I had my big doe pasture done already, I would have some a couple little nigerian dwarf/pygmy wethers! They are so precious.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Ahhh, I see its all about the show biz . I know my goats don't have perfect conformation but I imagine these show wethers are quite magnificent, if anyone has pics you know how we all feel about pics!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is the link to hummels site. They have nice wethers!

http://www.hummellivestock.com/show-info

Mock Livestock has nice goats too: http://www.mocklivestock.com/


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's my boy last year. Not much compared to those Texas wethers but he was my first ever grand and ended up being a four time grand champ. His name was Tater


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I can see what they liked about Tater! He was very long and had a nice topline. Good job with him!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goatgirlzCA said:


> I can see what they liked about Tater! He was very long and had a nice topline. Good job with him!


Thanks! It was only my second year with any goat so I was really excited!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I've always heard he way over prices his wethers... No ones ever said a price though! 500 for one of his isn't bad at all. He has some really nice goats so theyre worth it. I'm still jealous btw haha
> 
> But, around here I'm the person who over pays for wethers... Or so I'm told anyway.


He cut me an enormous deal.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> He cut me an enormous deal.


Ahh I see! That's great for you though. We get a pretty good deal on our wethers too. This year I'm getting Curly grandsons I think. Might be Texas Ink grandsons but either way they should be nice... Im so excited.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Jodi_berg said:


> Ahhh, I see its all about the show biz . I know my goats don't have perfect conformation but I imagine these show wethers are quite magnificent, if anyone has pics you know how we all feel about pics!


do any of us have pics??? You have no idea what you are asking. LOL.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> Ahh I see! That's great for you though. We get a pretty good deal on our wethers too. This year I'm getting Curly grandsons I think. Might be Texas Ink grandsons but either way they should be nice... Im so excited.


I dont know if youre friends with Evie Gates, but i just bought a wether from her Animal son! So excited about him!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I know of her from Facebook. Not sure.if I have her as a Facebook friend though. She has some really nice goats! She has.one buck that I adore. I don't remember.his name but I think he's out of the one she had pass away not too long ago.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> I know of her from Facebook. Not sure.if I have her as a Facebook friend though. She has some really nice goats! She has.one buck that I adore. I don't remember.his name but I think he's out of the one she had pass away not too long ago.


I believe his name was Mega Tron.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:


> do any of us have pics??? You have no idea what you are asking. LOL.


 Oh yes I do


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> My goal is to win the state fair in the next two years. If I have to spend a little more to make it happen then so be it. I'm what some may call a crazy show person... My goats eat a very specific diet, I have a certain criteria they have to meet and I have goals that I want to meet. At the sametime I try to help everyone out where I can, be a humble in victory and gracious in defeat. I spend a lot of tears, sweat and blood on my goats so I do what I can to reach my goals... Hope that makes sense! Apologize for getting all emotional haha!
> 
> And I agree, wethers are such sweeties!


Dani I can't wait to follow your adventures in the show ring,with that kind of determination,there is nothing stoping you!! So what do people do with the wethers after the show,do you sell them for pets or meat,do you keep them? I would end up attached!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Here are a few of our wethers either at the shows or when they were a little younger.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> I believe his name was Mega Tron.


I thought so but wasn't sure. I hate being wrong on names so I don't name unless I'm sure


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow,amazing looking guys,they are beautiful!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Jodi_berg said:


> Dani I can't wait to follow your adventures in the show ring,with that kind of determination,there is nothing stoping you!! So what do people do with the wethers after the show,do you sell them for pets or meat,do you keep them? I would end up attached!


Thank you so much! I love my goats so.hopefully the work pays off. If not I had fun doing it.

We all usually sell for meat. I cry every single time I have to sell them. But I've seen a few ex show wethers kept as pets go down hill. They're usually so babied and pampered that they don't adjust to pasture life and if they do they don't make it long. They tend to have worm resistance problems from their show days where we deworm when theyre eyelids arent the brightest red they could be. I'd rather sell them for a purpose and further the meat goat industry like I push others to do then risk them suffering down the road.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

They are also often banded a little young to be long lived wethers. We band at 8 weeks, but still they have been fed a heck of a lot of grain, often wormed a far amount and fed little hay. They are pampered the entire time and like Dani pointed out woudl have some adjusting to do living a pasture life as a long term pet, not to mention the possible future UC(urinary calculi) problems. But at ours you can show does as well as meat goats and they often get purchased and brought home as breeding stock. 
One of our does we purchased from out West and paid $850 plus travel expenses and showed her as a wether, And then bought her at the end of the week and brought her back home. We stil have her and she is 7 years old and has had 7 sets of twins. We have 3 adult duaughters in our herd from her and one more that she just had we are planning on keeping, I hope to have granddaughter's of hers next year to add to our herd. She came with no papers. She is a great doe. Came from a club animal/wether maker farm. 
This is her with two of her kids and 2 of someone else's she is a great herd babysitter, A devoted mom.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

These are all grandson's of hers born this year, being sold as wether projects. I think they are 3 weeks old in these pics.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Omg such cuteness, dani I would cry too!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Love all the little baby goats... especially the paints!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

they are super cute. I agree. It is hard to keep things in perspective at times.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Dani-1995 said:


> Love all the little baby goats... especially the paints!


that one with the paint tail hurt his leg 3 weeks ago, he is now 9 weeks. We thought we were going to have to put him down. It got better for a few days and then he went down hill fast. Ended up with an infection in it and we did put him on high dosages of Penn G and dexamethozone(a steroid). he is still on the Penn G, we are treating him for 10 days. But at day 5 we saw a major improvement and now you can't hardly tell.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:


> that one with the paint tail hurt his leg 3 weeks ago, he is now 9 weeks. We thought we were going to have to put him down. It got better for a few days and then he went down hill fast. Ended up with an infection in it and we did put him on high dosages of Penn G and dexamethozone(a steroid). he is still on the Penn G, we are treating him for 10 days. But at day 5 we saw a major improvement and now you can't hardly tell.


Ohh wow, that's great. He sounds like a trooper!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I got my first buck we wethered for $75 and sold him at the show auction for somewhere around $800. He didn't place but 3rd grand took $1700


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I got my first buck we wethered for $75 and sold him at the show auction for somewhere around $800. He didn't place but 3rd grand took $1700


----------

